# ⁂ Similiar Countries to yours ⁂



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Tell us what are the countries that you think are similar to yours *( 1 Country ofr each continent )* :cheers: 

*Morocco:*

*- Mexico (America):* There astonishing parallels between beautiful objects, arid landscapes, and labyrinthine minds. The Moroccan-Andalusi heritage is also running through their veins, introduced by the Spaniards. They have the particular way of creating pottery, of weaving or constructing. Alos, the textiles in Chiapas incorporate many technical solutions and designs in common with the Berber textiles that may be found in the Atlas Mountains. The Mexican pottery known as Talavera is also very similar to the blue pottery made in the city of Fez, and the pottery created in Guanajuato, with its predominant designs in green and yellow, is more similar to that found in the Moroccan port of Safi.


*- Spain (Europe):* For eight centuries two-thirds of what is now Spain was Moroccan, and The Andalusi culture was originating from the Berber population that migrated from North Africa to Spain in two mass exoduses. And when the expulsion of the Muslim from Spain took place many artisants migrated to Fez, Tetuan, Rabat or Salé where they established workshops. Portugal in same ways 

*- Algeria (Africa)*: It has been for a long time under Moroccan sovereignty (Almohades, Almoravids, Marinids, and many cities has been developped by Moroccans such as Tlemcen, Timimoun, Bechar....that's why Algerian food is influenced by the Moroccan cuisine for example.

*- Israel (Asia):* It's the first country in the world where a school of Moroccan darija was founded, 10% of Israelis are of Moroccan descent, that's why Moroccan food and music are very popular their. It's also the first country after Morocco and Mexico where they could introduce the Argan tree.

http://www.albertoruysanchez.net/disc.htm


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

Fine! 

*Brazil*

*Venezuela (Americas)* - Venezuela looks like Brazil and their people is very similar to ours. Very warm temperatures and nice beaches are the main characteristics, the same as Brazil's.

*Portugal (Europe)* - Portugal colonized us, so there are many many things similar over there. It's the only place outside Brazil that it felt very similar to here. Architecture and culture are very alike.

*Indonesia (Asia)* - Indonesia has big cities, a huge population and it's also tropical and humid. Their cities really look like ours and I think that's the most like Brazil you can get in Asia.

*South Africa (Africa)* - Despite of the cultural differences, the country has breathtaking sceneries and a huge disparity between rich and poor, which is also one of the main characteristics of Brazil.


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

to mine (Portugal):
Spain (Europe) - I don't need to say why, ethnicity, culture, language, history, all very similar, we even entered the EEC at the same time, it was Europe's desire to do so. Amongst its various regions, Galicia, Andalusia and Catalonia are even closer. Sometimes tourists think we're Spanish, that's not very nice, they should study better, and buy better history books.
Italy (Europe) - I think both countries should reinforce their relations at every level.
Greece (Europe)
France (Europe) - especially the south
Brazil (South America) - former Portuguese colony, the country with most Portuguese people descendants in the world. About 80 million are Portuguese descendants, some say 100 million. In fact, Brazilians always had special rights in Portuguese law. We call it brother nation.
Argentina (South America) - lots of Portuguese influence.
Uruguay (South America) - former Portuguese colony, despite speaking Spanish today
Venezuela (South America)
Angola (Africa) -despite the destruction there are various elements in there. But in a few years, you'll see Angola's former glory again! Many Portuguese returned to there, despite independent it has lots of Portuguese influence.
Cape Verde (Africa) - Despite independent from Portugal, it is in fact an extension of Portugal in every sense.
East Timor (Asia) - the country that most Portuguese love and care. But it is so far away and are attacked from every corner (Australia, Indonesia). poor people 
Macau (Asia) - Let's hope the Macanese community doesn't die out, being a minority in their own land is very sad. It seems they are holding back! they need china's help to keep it and more Portuguese to marriage Chinese women and viceversa. LOL
And many more. Portugal has strong historical ties throughout the world and many at the highest level :yes:


----------



## cesco_82 (Jun 23, 2006)

^^ I do agree Portugal and Italy do have many things in common...expecially in the people's points of view, mood, sense of life...


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

cesco_82 said:


> ^^ I do agree Portugal and Italy do have many things in common...expecially in the people's points of view, mood, sense of life...


yes, that's why I say we should move closer, like serious twin-cities programmes in the EU, cultural interchange, etc.


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

sai la pasta :lol:


----------



## cesco_82 (Jun 23, 2006)

is there any _twinage_ you know about?


----------



## cesco_82 (Jun 23, 2006)

Arpels said:


> sai la pasta :lol:


??


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

Any. Not even Rome with Lisbon. Aveiro and Venice would make a nice couple for instance.:yes:
Porto with Milan, Lisbon with Rome.


----------



## Nicolás (Dec 17, 2005)

Germany:

*Europe* - France

*America* - USA (esp north east) (they are very different in many ways, but in many other ways you can compare them; they are also both federal republics)

*Africa* - South Africa (to name the most developed country), Namibia in some ways 

*Asia* - Japan (nearly same size, climate, technology)

*Oceania* - New Zealand (climate only)


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

*India:*

*Americas* - Mexico (some climate, some elements of mentality)

*Europe* - England (culture and mentality)

*Asia* - Thailand (culture and cuisine)

*Middle East and Africa* - Iran (race and culture)

*Canada:*

*Americas* - USA (hmm...wonder why...)

*Europe* - England (culture)

*Asia* - Japan (closest to climate, level of development)

*Middle East and Africa* - United Arab Emirates (level of development)

Cheers :cheers:


----------



## Comanche (May 18, 2006)

*Denmark *has much in common with the other *Nordic countries* but also *The Netherlands*.

In Americas. (*Greenland *since many Danes live there and it a part of Denmark). Else maybe *Canada* who share the Arctic with Denmark and both claim to own a stupid rock called "Hans Island"

Africa - *Togo*. The population plus it's also a kingdom.

Asia - *Vietnam* because i like that country and i am a very important person in Denmark.


----------



## dhuwman (Oct 6, 2005)

my country is like no other country in the world. it's unique.

honestly, i've not travelled that much, i really don't know. :banana:


----------



## cesco_82 (Jun 23, 2006)

PeterGabriel said:


> Any. Not even Rome with Lisbon. Aveiro and Venice would make a nice couple for instance.:yes:
> Porto with Milan, Lisbon with Rome.


IMO Porto would be great with Genoa, Rome and Lisbon maybe, and maybe Coimbra and Bologna. As I donnow Portugal so much, I don't know any portuguese city to match with Milan.


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

agree, very well see :yes: Oporto is a city "close" to the see, not an interior city like Milan...


----------



## cesco_82 (Jun 23, 2006)

Genoa+Barcelona+Oporto=the great seacities _trimurti_ :lol:
I know the 3 of them and they looks very similar!


----------



## cesco_82 (Jun 23, 2006)

anyway I think that *Italy* matches with:

Argentina
Japan
New Zealand
Africa...I really donnow!!!


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

In Africa, I think that Italy has a lot of similarities with Libya ( Roman architecture, Italian rul during the last centery)


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

PeterGabriel said:


> to mine (Portugal):
> Spain (Europe) - I don't need to say why, ethnicity, culture, language, history, all very similar, we even entered the EEC at the same time, it was Europe's desire to do so. Amongst its various regions, Galicia, Andalusia and Catalonia are even closer. Sometimes tourists think we're Spanish, that's not very nice, they should study better, and buy better history books.
> Italy (Europe) - I think both countries should reinforce their relations at every level.
> Greece (Europe)
> ...


I would also add Morocco in Africa: 
- Same Mediterranean/Atlantic climate
- Moorish architecture in Algarve
- Portuguese ports in Morocco ( Mazagan Mogador...)
- Many arab words in Portuguese
- Many portuguese words in Moroccan ( Fargo, Tage...)
- Portuguese embrodery in Azamor

....etc


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

the Nigel Effect said:


> *India:*
> 
> *Americas* - Mexico (some climate, some elements of mentality)
> 
> ...


Madagascar has also a lot of similarities in term of culture, geography and ethnicity with India


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Redalinho said:


> ...
> *- Spain (Europe):* For eight centuries two-thirds of what is now Spain was Moroccan, and The Andalusi culture was originating from the Berber population that migrated from North Africa to Spain in two mass exoduses. And when the expulsion of the Muslim from Spain took place many artisants migrated to Fez, Tetuan, Rabat or Salé where they established workshops. Portugal in same ways ...


Stop lying, please.
hno:
Spain has NEVER been Moroccan!
:nono:
Some parts of Iberian paeninsula were Arabic lands from 711 to 1492, that's all. No Morocco and no Spain were existing at that time...
:|


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

I'm from the United States, but I want to do my place of birth, Somalia.

I am talking about culture, not current events.

*Africa:*

*Djibouti*- It helps that 60% of Djiboutians are ethnically Somali. 
But, the culture there from the top to bottom is almost Somalia's twin. Well, except that they speak French there.


*Asia:*

*Yemen*- Our friend and fellow Arab league member to the north of the Gulf of Aden. Somalis and Yemenis have have plenty in common, and they have intermarried for years. My father was raised there, and he has a bit of Yemeni blood in him. If there is a Non-African country that has the most in common with Somalia, it's Yemen.


*Europe:*

*Italy:* They used to the colonizer of Southern Somalia, and the influence shows down there. There are still streets named in Italian, plenty of villas in the Italian style, and they have a elongated coastline like Somalia. They also gave us Pasta, arguably the most popular food in Somalia now.


*The Americas:*

I'm not sure about this one, if anyone wants to give a good comparison, please do.


----------



## arriaca (Feb 28, 2006)

Redalinho said:


> Tell us what are the countries that you think are similar to yours *( 1 Country ofr each continent )* :cheers:
> 
> *Morocco:*
> 
> ...


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Bitxofo said:


> Stop lying, please.
> hno:
> Spain has NEVER been Moroccan!
> :nono:
> ...


In some remooted areas of Morocco they still call Spaniards, French and all Europeans " Nesranis"...but in evoluated cities we call French, French and Italians, Italians...but saldy, even in the most developped spanish cities you still call all the people coming from North Africa: "Arabs" That's why you can't accept that it's Morocco and not all "Arabs" that rulled Andalusia during the Almohads and Almoravid dynasties.
For example Malians say Moroccan when talking about the Saadis:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_Mali while in spain they call them Arabs

between Morocco was founded in 789:

http://www.online-literature.com/wharton/in-morocco/7/


----------



## gronier (Mar 2, 2005)

Chile:

Americas: Argentina. Our closest neighbour and we share a lot of cultural similarities. 
Europe: Probably Spain, for obvious reasons. Although, there's a popular belief that chileans are 'the british of South America'
Asia: South Korea, we share booming economies and there are a lot of korean immigrants in Chile.
Africa: South Africa, we're both the richest countries in our respective continents.
Oceania: New Zealand, there are our closest neighbours by the other side of the ocean, and we have very similar landscapes, and a free and open to the world economy.


----------



## Skylandman (Nov 7, 2002)

Redalinho said:


> *Morocco:*
> 
> 
> 
> Spain (Europe):[/B] For eight centuries two-thirds of what is now Spain was Moroccan



:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :stupid: :rofl: :rofl: :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious :hilarious


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

cesco_82 said:


> IMO Porto would be great with Genoa, Rome and Lisbon maybe, and maybe Coimbra and Bologna. As I donnow Portugal so much, I don't know any portuguese city to match with Milan.


strange, I don't know any Portuguese city twinned with an Italian one.


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

Bitxofo said:


> Stop lying, please.
> hno:
> Spain has NEVER been Moroccan!
> :nono:
> ...


You could not call it "Moroccan" per se, but it was under Moorish control, the same Moors (Almoravids) who lived in Morocco and western Algeria. And we all know that the Moors conquered 2/3 of Spain... so dont make fun, because it is true, Spain was ruled by what you could describe as Moroccans.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Switzerland:
- Austria (we were long under Habsburg control), similar landscape though
- Slovenia (mountenous country with Italian influence)
- Uruguay/Lebanon/Costa Rica (often called "Switzerland of their continents", small (at times) wealthy countries between powerful neighbours)
- Netherlands (liberal laws, high pop density)
- USA (the constitutions influenced each other)

Otherwise we are unique: 7.6mio people with 4 national languages and in 3 different clime zones on 4 landscape types on 41'000km2... try to beat that :lol:


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

Kuesel said:


> Switzerland:
> - Austria (we were long under Habsburg control), similar landscape though
> - Slovenia (mountenous country with Italian influence)
> - Uruguay/Lebanon/*Costa Rica* (often called "Switzerland of their continents", small (at times) wealthy countries between powerful neighbours)
> ...


hno:


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

the Nigel Effect said:


> You could not call it "Moroccan" per se, but it was under Moorish control, the same Moors (Almoravids) who lived in Morocco and western Algeria. And we all know that the Moors conquered 2/3 of Spain... so dont make fun, because it is true, Spain was ruled by what you could describe as Moroccans.


the same appens with Romans, they ad conquered all Iberical territory, do yoy call modern Italy Roman Empire? :?


----------



## Errante (Aug 3, 2006)

Redalinho said:


> In some remooted areas of Morocco they still call Spaniards, French and all Europeans " Nesranis"...but in evoluated cities we call French, French and Italians, Italians...but saldy, even in the most developped spanish cities you still call all the people coming from North Africa: "Arabs" That's why you can't accept that it's Morocco and not all "Arabs" that rulled Andalusia during the Almohads and Almoravid dynasties.
> For example Malians say Moroccan when talking about the Saadis:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_Mali while in spain they call them Arabs
> 
> ...


hno: hno: 

Spain was islamic but never Morocco!!


----------



## Errante (Aug 3, 2006)

The same with Portugal


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Arpels said:


> the same appens with Romans, they ad conquered all Iberical territory, do yoy call modern Italy Roman Empire? :?


The moroccan nation-state was founded in 789, while the Kingdom of Italy was founded in 1861 by Victor Emmanuel II. So yes, Almoravids and Almohads were Moroccan such as the House of Burgundy and the House of Vímara Peres were Portuguese. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_date_of_nationhood

List of Moroccan dynasties:

- Idrissids (788-985) 
- Almoravids (1042-1147)
- Almohads (1121-1276)
- Marinids (1215-1465)
- Wattassides (1420-1554)
- Saadians (1520-1660)
- The Alaouites ( Since 1631)

Such as Portugal is existing since 868:

- First County of Portugal (868-1095)
- Second County of Portugal (1095-1128)
- Burgundians (1138-1385)
- The Aviz (1385-1580)
- Bragança (1640-1890)
- Republic ( Since 1910)


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Errante said:


> hno: hno:
> 
> Spain was islamic but never Morocco!!


It was Moroccan under the Almohads and the Almoravids, if prefere to say that it was only Islamic, then you have to say that Mexico was ruled by "Europeans"


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

cesco_82 said:


> IMO Porto would be great with Genoa, Rome and Lisbon maybe, and maybe Coimbra and Bologna. As I donnow Portugal so much, I don't know any portuguese city to match with Milan.


well my city, located in Porto Area and not a suburb, has everything to do with the sea, much much more than Porto. But we're twinned with a Parisian inland suburb and a Frankfurt inland suburb.:dunno: You don't need a city like Porto to be twinned, you just need cultural interchange and cooperation.


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

cesco_82 said:


> anyway I think that *Italy* matches with:
> 
> Argentina
> Japan
> ...



for me Italy goes with:

EUROPE: Portugal, Spain
ASIA: Japan
AMERICA: Argentina(how many italians in Arg...:lol: ) 
AFRICA: -No Matches- mmmm or maybe the italian colonies, especially Eritrea, I saw that Asmara seems an italian city, but only for these aspects of colonialism
OCEANIA: N.Z.

for Italy is a bit difficult...I mean...the country is not so big...but people is quite different...especially North Vs South, but also North-West Vs North-East and so on...I remember also the Alto Adige/Süd Tirol...Valle d'Aosta...


----------



## AdamChobits (Jun 7, 2006)

Spain.

In Europe: Italy/France
In Asia: Philippines (Spain and Philippines has 10000 times more in common than Spain and Morroco )
In América: Argentina
OZ: Australia (Yes, in some ways related to considering life and free time)
Africa: Equatorial Guinea


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

Redalinho said:


> The moroccan nation-state was founded in 789, while the Kingdom of Italy was founded in 1861 by Victor Emmanuel II. So yes, Almoravids and Almohads were Moroccan such as the House of Burgundy and the House of Vímara Peres were Portuguese.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_date_of_nationhood
> 
> ...


that's not true, Redalinho.
Morocco:
Independence
- from France March 2, 1956 
- from Spain April 7, 1956

That game you're trying to play is the same Eastern Europeans try to play, using former countries to justify their country. because it is difficult to accept a country younger that you, and it is difficult to gain national conscience with a country that is younger than you, so these states use a lot of propaganda.
We're pretty much the same state that we were 1000 yrs ago. Portugal is tiny but it survived and because of that it is a nation-state, our forefathers all had Portuguese nationality, you must go generations and generations, or international marriages and immigration to see someone not being Portuguese. In my case, it is just 2 generations. :lol:


----------



## Medy15 (Feb 21, 2007)

Tunisia:

Europe: Italy
America: Cuba
Africa: Morocco
Asia: Lebanon


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

mile Durkheim affirmed that "the future cannot be evocated from nothing". When we approache the relations between Morocco and Spain, historical realities are impossible to circumvent.

Indeed, between the two banks of the Mediterranean, there are no people which have in comon so many historical and cultural interferences like Morrocans and Spanish. Because of that, we often intends that "these two people are condemned to get along". But the understanding supposes knowledge, the dialogue and the mutual respect, banishing all the complexes inherited since the medieval ages. Admittedly strong points in the common history of the two people had drawn up psychological barriers at certain categories of the Spanish public opinion which still convey, by ignorance, of the stereotypes and the stereotypes on Morocco and the Morrocans. These psychological barriers emerge each time the topicality points out the existence of litigious files between the two countries.

Any citizen and militant of the humans right, which got excited of justice and legality, have the duty to act for the improvement of the relations between this two people, by beginning a serene debate on all the litigious files which oppose them. Because the conclusion which we can draw while following the reactions from a broad part of the Spanish public opinion through the press, television and the Internet, it is that the real problem lies in a deficit of knowledge maintained sometimes, by opportunism, by some politicians. These politicians need to contemplate this reflexion of the French politician Edgar Faure when he said that "Controling is envisaging". This ignorance of the files is also maintained by some media, which with the contempt of any deontology of the profession, "abrutissent" their readers by false opinions on Morocco and the Morrocans. It seems, like confirmed it well a Spanish journalist that unfortunately "the negative image of Morocco can be easely sold in Spain" ...


----------



## DonQui (Jan 10, 2005)

eklips said:


> To compare the Morocco-Spain relations with the Morocco-Philippines relations is laughable.
> 
> This is like Japan saying they are closer to Germany or Peru, because of the historical links between these countries, than with China.
> 
> ...


:| 

Tell me who you feel closer relationships with if you were French, Quebec or Italy?

I did not even mention ONCE anything racist, and you jumped on it as if I was a member of the Hitler youth.

-_-

Geography does not mean actual proximity in terms of cultural mindset. Religion whether you like it or not is a huge cultural differentiator, look at the statements that are made simply between Catholic Europe, Orthodox Europe, and Protestant Europe, about how different the cultures are. These are only compounded by religion.

Or are you going to argue that Poland has closer links than, for example, France than France has with Subsaharan West Africa because they are closer geographically.

:|


----------



## AdamChobits (Jun 7, 2006)

eklips said:


> To compare the Morocco-Spain relations with the Morocco-Philippines relations is laughable.
> 
> This is like Japan saying they are closer to Germany or Peru, because of the historical links between these countries, than with China.


We are Comparing Morocco-Spain relationships with Philippines-Spain relationships 

And your comparison is not correct. Japan have not been centuries colonizing and influencing Germany or Peru. But Spain in Philippines did.


----------



## DonQui (Jan 10, 2005)

Redalinho said:


> mile Durkheim affirmed that "the future cannot be evocated from nothing". When we approache the relations between Morocco and Spain, historical realities are impossible to circumvent.
> 
> Indeed, between the two banks of the Mediterranean, there are no people which have in comon so many historical and cultural interferences like Morrocans and Spanish. Because of that, we often intends that "these two people are condemned to get along". But the understanding supposes knowledge, the dialogue and the mutual respect, banishing all the complexes inherited since the medieval ages. Admittedly strong points in the common history of the two people had drawn up psychological barriers at certain categories of the Spanish public opinion which still convey, by ignorance, of the stereotypes and the stereotypes on Morocco and the Morrocans. These psychological barriers emerge each time the topicality points out the existence of litigious files between the two countries.
> 
> Any citizen and militant of the humans right, which got excited of justice and legality, have the duty to act for the improvement of the relations between this two people, by beginning a serene debate on all the litigious files which oppose them. Because the conclusion which we can draw while following the reactions from a broad part of the Spanish public opinion through the press, television and the Internet, it is that the real problem lies in a deficit of knowledge maintained sometimes, by opportunism, by some politicians. These politicians need to contemplate this reflexion of the French politician Edgar Faure when he said that "Controling is envisaging". This ignorance of the files is also maintained by some media, which with the contempt of any deontology of the profession, "abrutissent" their readers by false opinions on Morocco and the Morrocans. It seems, like confirmed it well a Spanish journalist that unfortunately "the negative image of Morocco can be easely sold in Spain" ...


Ignorance is a two way street my friend. Considering that people have access to a free press in most of Europe and not in Morocco (and most of the rest of the Arab world for that matter), this is one of the many things that creates a gulf of understanding on both sides of the straights of Gibraltar.


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

DonQui said:


> :|
> 
> Tell me who you feel closer relationships with if you were French, Quebec or Italy?
> 
> ...


As a matter of fact I was not even thinking about you but about this adamwowei guy.

Anyways, I feel closer to Italians. The only thing that I have in common with Quebecers is the language, that is all, for the rest they are average north americans and I feel closer to my neighbors. The overwhelming majority of Filipinos that I met in the US (the only place where I did meet some) didn't speak a word of spanish, just tagalog and english. 

Yes religion is very important, but it isn't the sole factor that makes a place "similar" to another.

You cannot compare France and Poland with Spain and Morocco. Because France and Poland are not neighbors and never has one occupied or conquered the other. A better comparison would be Russia and Poland, and Poles are much closer to Russians than to Irish or Portugeses, even if they don't like it because of recent history.

And as far as "links" are concerned, this was not the point of this thread which was about similarities between countries. South korea has more "links" with the US than with North korea, it doesn't mean it is more "similar" to the former.


----------



## lffıs (Jan 4, 2005)

Netherlands:

*- Belgium:* Language, liberal laws, people. Especially Flanders.
*- Denmark:* Landscape, almost the amazing social system, people.
*- Switzerland:* High density, excellent highways, liberal laws.
*- New York City:* For a good reason once New Amsterdam: capital of free trade fair and very tolerant atmosphere.


----------



## Bluesence (Apr 29, 2006)

My beloved country Portugal

*Spain* for the obious reasons, we're brother countries even if it's hard for some to accept. The culture, the people, the weather etc., are close.

*Greece*, it may seem a awkward choice for some but Greece and Portugal have many things in common. Besides the dimentions, population and economic growth, our people have similarities with the greeks as to the skin tone and the hight. Portugal and Greece are many times together in many different areas because of the similarities...

*Morrocco* Portugal has a lot of its arab heritage brought form morrocco such as flavours, architecture, music...... specially in the southern regions (Algarve and Alentejo). the "Al" actually comes form the arab language. The people from the north use to call us in the south arabs, and I don't mind at all, the arabs were very a sofisticated people when they settled in Portugal, and its culture is unique!

*Brazil* it's a mixture of Portugal with Africa, with some fragments of native brazilians and other europeen countries. The architecture in older spots of its towns is portuguese, many of its culture is imported from Portugal like food, rituals, language and even Carnival. Most of brazilians have portuguese blood. Today, Portugal is importing the brazilian mixture of cultures and we're reforcing our brotherhood.


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Bluesence said:


> My beloved country Portugal
> 
> *Spain* for the obious reasons, we're brother countries even if it's hard for some to accept. The culture, the people, the weather etc., are close.
> 
> ...


There is actually a Moroccan-Portuguese joint ventures to restore monuments of the Portuguese heritage in Morocco, specially in Mazagan El Jadida, Essaouira Mogador, Azamor, Tangier, Casablanca, Rabat, Safi, Agadir ...etc

I suggest you to read this marvelous book about Spanish, Portuguese and Moroccan Gardens:


----------



## Nicolás (Dec 17, 2005)

oh, stop these annoying Morocco discussions please :gaah: 
They are just confusing!


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

Skylandman said:


> People in Equatorial Guinea actually speaks spanish, nor portuguese neither France, that try of coming close to the Francophonie was just a political move of its dictator that happened about 10 years ago, and at the end it had no real consecuences on the population of the country, who still speak perfect spanish, even with a neutral accent.
> 
> About the Morocco thing on this thread. To deny that some parts of Morocco and some parts of Spain share many aspects, it just not see the reality, but to say that a big chunk of Spain was under Moroccan rule for 8 centuries it´s just a ignorant.


Portuguese is spoken in Equatorial Guinea for sure, because there are Angolans, Portuguese, Sao Tomeans and even Mozambicans in there, there's an island whose language is a Portuguese Creole. The country is even is now part of CPLP as an observer and lusophony games, and it is also part of the educational programme Brazil-Portuguese Speaking Africa (using Brazilian experience in education, like satellite school in complex regions, like jungles). It is still part of la Francophonie and it has French as official language, so why didn't it leave? it is a very small country completely isolated in a region where French and Portuguese are the dominant languages.

A last word for Morocco: I agree with you.


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

Nicolás said:


> oh, stop these annoying Morocco discussions please :gaah:
> They are just confusing!


ok tell us, which countries are similar to Germany then?


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

PeterGabriel said:


> Portuguese is spoken in Equatorial Guinea for sure, because there are Angolans, Portuguese, Sao Tomeans and even Mozambicans in there, there's an island whose language is a Portuguese Creole. The country is even is now part of CPLP as an observer and lusophony games, and it is also part of the educational programme Brazil-Portuguese Speaking Africa (using Brazilian experience in education, like satellite school in complex regions, like jungles). It is still part of la Francophonie and it has French as official language, so why didn't it leave? it is a very small country completely isolated in a region where French and Portuguese are the dominant languages.
> 
> A last word for Morocco: I agree with you.


Guinea Equatorial speak Spanish ther official linguage :yes:


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

Arpels said:


> Guinea Equatorial speak Spanish ther official linguage :yes:


I know that. 

Arpels porque não passas o teu texto no word ou noutra coisa qualquer para corrigir o inglês, às vezes é dificil perceber o que dizes.


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

Effes said:


> Netherlands:
> 
> *- Belgium:* Language, liberal laws, people. Especially Flanders.
> *- Denmark:* Landscape, almost the amazing social system, people.
> ...


the objective was, one in each continent (Europe, Africa, Americas, Asia) Cities or pseudo-cities don't count as countries.


----------



## Giedrius_LT (Nov 8, 2006)

*Lithuania - Latvia*

And nothing else (not at this level).


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

few people understood the objective...


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Okay here we go


Europe:
A hard one, because France is similar to all it's neighbors, the south-west is close to Spain, the south-east to Italy and Swizerland, the East to Germany, Brittany, Normandie to Britain, the north to Belgium (both flemish and Walloon)

In the end, I think two countries could be taken:
The UK, close cultures, centralised as well, our rivals, they are 60 million as well, 30% of English comes from french and so many other things.

And Italy, very close language as well. And and overall I find italian people the closer to us (appart from Walloons and francophones swiss people) as far as mentality and way of life are concerned.

If you mix Italy with the UK, you get France 

North America:
The US, same naive arrogance, same imperialism, same minority problems and so on.
There are also many differences between both, but I don't see us closer to Canada, Mexico or the carribean countries.

Africa
I'd be tempted to take a french ex-colony, maybe the Ivory Coast, they sort of have the same relation with their neighbors and the same weight that France has with their's. And then you add all the french influence over there.

Asia
Hard one. French people generally love Japan, the youth love animes and mangas, we are the first consumers of mangas in the world, behind Japan of course. And you can find Japanese, or at least pretending to be so, food everywhere, heck, Jacque Chirac is a Sumo fan!

Politicaly, maybe Vietnam, as far as the the weight in the region is concerned.

And Turkey is similar to France in political organisation as well, if you put it in Asia.

South and central America:
Very hard one, Chile and Mexico received some french immigrants and France received some chilean refugees after Pinochet's coup, Buenos Aires looks like Paris.....


----------



## cesco_82 (Jun 23, 2006)

PeterGabriel said:


> strange, I don't know any Portuguese city twinned with an Italian one.


i said they WOULD be great, not that they ARE!


----------



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

*SIMILAR TO VENEZUELA, IN THIS ORDER:*

Americas:

1º) Colombia
2º) Brazil
3º) Panama
4º) Puerto Rico
5º) Dominican Republic
6º) Ecuador
7º) United States

Europe:

1º) Spain
2º) Italy
3º) Portugal

Africa:

1º) Equatorial Guinea

Asia & Oceania:

1º) The Philippines
2º) Thailand
3º) Syria


----------



## willo (Jan 3, 2005)

the Nigel Effect said:


> Did you not read what I wrote? I CLEARLY STATED that nobody was trying to prove that Spain was Moroccan, we are saying it was UNDER the control of the Almohads and Almoravids, (hopefully you know they arent Arabic food:lol: ), who were Muslims from Morocco. The Romans controlled the Iberian peninsula, and left a large cultural mark, just like the Almohads and Almoravids (present day Moroccans!)


so Spaniards ruled France acording to your opinion.just look at the Visigoths (present day spaniards) :lol: :nuts: 

BTW almohads an Almoravids ruled par of Iberian peninsula just for 1 or 2 centuries,not 8. In 11TH century arabs control was just somethin less than half of the iberian peninsula and by the end of 13Th century they just had control over a little part of Andalucia (Granada and Málaga).


----------



## cesco_82 (Jun 23, 2006)

eklips said:


> Okay here we go
> If you mix Italy with the UK, you get France


C'mon don't be offensive...!!!!


----------



## AdamChobits (Jun 7, 2006)

:rofl:


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

cesco_82 said:


> C'mon don't be offensive...!!!!


:hahaha: :hahaha:


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

willo said:


> so Spaniards ruled France acording to your opinion.just look at the Visigoths (present day spaniards) :lol: :nuts:
> 
> BTW almohads an Almoravids ruled par of Iberian peninsula just for 1 or 2 centuries,not 8. In 11TH century arabs control was just somethin less than half of the iberian peninsula and by the end of 13Th century they just had control over a little part of Andalucia (Granada and Málaga).


Try to have a minimum of intellectual honesty: Visighots occupied France and Iberia before the creation of the Spanish Nation ( When Ferdinand II unified the Kingdoms of Castile and Leon)...But Almoravids and Almohads are one of the 6 Moroccan dynaties ( Morocco was founded in 789 by when the kingdoms of the Moulouya and Um Rabiaa were unifeied under the first dynasty of Idrissids)
But, what is funny in Spain and other western countries, is that of someone is from Morocco, Egypt or Oman, you will call him just " Arab" while you make an effort to call people coming from other European countries by their nationality.


----------



## Purple Dreams (Jan 31, 2007)

Redalinho said:


> But, what is funny in Spain and other western countries, is that of someone is from Morocco, Egypt or Oman, you will call him just " Arab" while you make an effort to call people coming from other European countries by their nationality.


And in Morocco a European is often simply called "Nsrani".


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

that is good or bad? :sly:


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

And in the most remote areas of Morocco, they still call Europeans "Romi" or Roman


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

because of the ancient Romans Redalinho? :eek2:


----------



## Purple Dreams (Jan 31, 2007)

Arpels said:


> that is good or bad? :sly:


I don't think it has any connotations. It comes from the word Nazarene and means Christians.


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

I see, make sense :yes:kay:


----------



## Purple Dreams (Jan 31, 2007)

1147-1269: The Almohads










1258-1420: Marinid Dynasty


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Saying that the Almohads are not Moroccans is like saying that the Ottomans were not Turkish


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

do you call Italy to de states in the place of modern Italy in the map of 1147-1269 Redalinho:?


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

I've already anwered this question in Post number 34: 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=12196032&postcount=34

And if you understand french, read this:

http://www.herodote.net/dossiers/evenement.php5?jour=7890205


----------



## JD (Apr 15, 2006)

the Nigel Effect said:


> *India:*
> 
> *Americas* - Mexico (some climate, some elements of mentality)




Climate and mentality!



> *Europe* - England (culture and mentality)



And what would that culture be? Except for English, there is nothing common between India and England.



> *Asia* - Thailand (culture and cuisine)


There is Malayasia, Indonesia..


> *Middle East and Africa* - Iran (race and culture)


Culture may be, race no...

All in all, beyond south asian borders, we don't gel with ANYONE.


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

Redalinho said:


> I've already anwered this question in Post number 34:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=12196032&postcount=34
> 
> ...


ok, I dont read your post 34 :yes:


----------



## wiki (Mar 30, 2006)

DOMINICAN REPUBLIC IS SIMILAR IN MANY ASPECTS WITH:

1-AMERICA( PUERTO RICO AND CUBA, SAME FLAG COLORS, ALMOST SAME KIND OF CULTURA, SAME RACIAL VARIETY, AND LOTS AND LOTS OF MORE SIMILARITIES)

2-ASIA( PHILIPPINES, THEY WERE AND SPANISH COLONY AS SAME AS WE WERE)

3-AFRICA( SOUTH AFRICA, PRETTY MUCH SAME WEALTH DIVITION, LOTS OF RICH PEOPLE AND POOR PEOPLE TOO)

4-OCEANIA( HAWAI, SAME TROPICAL LIVING STYLE)

5-EUROPE(SPAIN, SAME LANGUAGE AND THEY USED TO BE FOR MANY YEARS OUR MOTHER LAND, AND SPAIN HAS THE MOST LARGE DOMINICAN COMUNITY IN EUROPE)


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

*From an ethnic and cultural standpoint, Panama has more in common with the Latin Caribbean countries (Cuba/Puerto Rico/Dominican Rep.) than with any of the countries in it's region. Although ethnically, Nicaragua would be the closest in Central America; the same could be said of it's neighbors to the south, Colombia, Venezuela and Brazil.

This might be a bit of a stretch as the topic is about countries and not cities, but due to the close relevancy, I shall, nevertheless procceed. Similar skylines to Panama City are: Vancouver (BC), Benidorn, Honolulu, Miami, Recife, Curitiba and other Brazilian cities too numerous to mention. What do all these skylines have in common? An abundance of residential towers.

The country that is most similar to my adopted country (the U. S.) is Canada. I've been only to Vancouver and Toronto, but I've seen enough to conclude that the similarities in ambiance and people are striking.*


----------



## maayan (Jul 4, 2006)

Israel is mixed of every country (almost)
But mostly east europe and north africa


----------



## TOM123 (Apr 9, 2006)

England

In Europe- Germany/France
In America- USA
In Asia - Australia( if you count that in asia), otherwise Hongkong(china), singapore
Africa- South Africa

My Other country Australia
In Europe- England
In Asia- New Zealand(again if you count that asia)
Africa- South Africa
America- USA


----------



## willo (Jan 3, 2005)

Redalinho said:


> Try to have a minimum of intellectual honesty: Visighots occupied France and Iberia before the creation of the Spanish Nation ( When Ferdinand II unified the Kingdoms of Castile and Leon)...But Almoravids and Almohads are one of the 6 Moroccan dynaties ( Morocco was founded in 789 by when the kingdoms of the Moulouya and Um Rabiaa were unifeied under the first dynasty of Idrissids)


 try to have a minimum of intellectual honesty:the concept of nation didn't exist at that time, so Morocco is not a country since 789


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

Portugal conquered its land to several Moorish kings, if the Moorish area was a single country we wouldn't have a chance conquering it.


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

tytler said:


> Climate and mentality!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We dont gel with anyone, true enough, I am simply using the countries we are closest to.

Iran is racially similar to North Indians, at least, closer than any non - Subcontinental country. Thailand, Malaysia, Indonesia, all are influenced. I simply chose one. And yes, the common bond is English between India and England. They also eat our food. Can you find a more suitable European nation? Mexico... can you find a more suitable North American nation? Canada? XD


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

willo said:


> try to have a minimum of intellectual honesty:the concept of nation didn't exist at that time, so Morocco is not a country since 789


:applause::applause:
Exactly!
:yes:


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

willo said:


> try to have a minimum of intellectual honesty:the concept of nation didn't exist at that time, so Morocco is not a country since 789


Once again you are showing that you have a one sided vision of the world, Europe is not like the rest of the world, the concept of a nation. This concept of has often functioned very differently, in Western countries it helped in the process of achieving world dominance ( Middle Ages)...while in China ( oldest nation in the world) this concept was born when the Xia dynasty founded the Chinese empire and which was allegedly the beginning of Chinese hereditary monarchy until the Revolution of 1911, so you can't say that China has never existed. For post-colonial nations, the beginning of statehood is usually considered to be the date when independence was declared, granted or recognised (United States, Mexico...etc). The French Kingdom was also created in 843 with Treaty of Verdun and samething with Morocco which was created in 789 when the Kingdom of Mauretania Tingitania was destroyed by Idriss II and all Moroccan were united under one flag, one monney and one king.
If one day you go to Morocco, try to visit "Moulay Idriss Zerroun" all the Moroccan kings, from 789 to nowadays are obliged to go there after their sacrement, and their name is registered there.












PeterGabriel said:


> Portugal conquered its land to several Moorish kings, if the Moorish area was a single country we wouldn't have a chance conquering it.


You are talking about Madeira and Azore Islands? They have never been Moroccan man...but remeber that when Portugal had planned a crusade that would eject the Muslims from North Africa and place Portugal at the head of Catholic Europe, it conduced to the famous Battle of the Tree kings between Morocco and Portugal and as you can see on the old portrait it's written that Moulay Ismael is the King of Morocco and not India or Zimbabwe










Or Moulay Cherfi










If Morocco has never existed how can you explain that the Moroccan embassy is on of the oldest ones in London? that Morocco is the first country where an american embassy opened?...etc

And if you want to debate , you have to say something of substance and show me historical documents like I'm doing since the beginning and be able to accept that you can be wrong, we are all humans, and not try to impose your one sided vision.


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

The first Moroccan Ambassadors in London :

http://www.britishembassy.gov.uk/se...t/Xcelerate/ShowPage&c=Page&cid=1017170887861


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

Redalinho said:


> You are talking about Madeira and Azore Islands? They have never been Moroccan man...but remeber that when Portugal had planned a crusade that would eject the Muslims from North Africa and place Portugal at the head of Catholic Europe, it conduced to the famous Battle of the Tree kings between Morocco and Portugal and as you can see on the old portrait it's written that Moulay Ismael is the King of Morocco and not India or Zimbabwe


sometimes we win sometimes we loose, the batle of the tree kings is a good exemple of that but it was not the end of Portuguese adventure there, In 1415, Ceuta was occupied by the Portuguese during the reign of John I of Portugal, by some reazon El Jadida (ex Mazagão) is UNESCO heritage and you have more Portuguese fortresses in some athor citys in Morrocan coast line.


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

Redalinho said:


> You are talking about Madeira and Azore Islands? They have never been Moroccan man...but remeber that when Portugal had planned a crusade that would eject the Muslims from North Africa and place Portugal at the head of Catholic Europe, it conduced to the famous Battle of the Tree kings between Morocco and Portugal and as you can see on the old portrait it's written that Moulay Ismael is the King of Morocco and not India or Zimbabwe


Madeira and the Azores were discovered by Portugal like several other islands. I'm talking about Southern portugal, Algarve was a kingdom for instance, there were several Moorish kingdoms in Portugal. The Portuguese flag alludes that under the Portuguese shield 7 Moorish kingdoms perished.










I'm talking about the Reconquista.


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

PeterGabriel said:


> Madeira and the Azores were discovered by Portugal like several other islands. I'm talking about Southern portugal, Algarve was a kingdom for instance, there were several Moorish kingdoms in Portugal. The Portuguese flag alludes that under the Portuguese shield 7 Moorish kingdoms perished.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know that there were several moorish kigndoms in all the Iberian peninsula and all this kigndoms stop existing, but can you make a small effort and answer by question and understand that Morocco didn't stop existing since 789?

The reconquista started when the Taifas ( or moorish kigndoms) arose toward the middle of the 12th century, when the Moroccan rulers were in decline

http://www.amazon.ca/Travellers-Morocco-2nd-James-Keeble/dp/1841577936

"Morocco is the oldest kingdom in the Muslim world"


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

I don't know Moroccan history, sorry. My bad. But that kingdoms existence, tells me that there was no Morocco in here.


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

PeterGabriel said:


> I don't know Moroccan history, sorry. My bad. But that kingdoms existence, tells me that there was no Morocco in here.


We had the same problem in Morocco, people used to call all Europeans : Christians, but since the last centery in all historical books they call them by their nationality
I don't know if you understand french, but here you can read more about it:

http://www.portail-religion.com/FR/dossier/islam/dynasties/index.php


----------



## Boeing! (Aug 16, 2006)

Why don't you open a thread about moroccan history?!!!


----------



## Llanfairpwllgwy-ngyllgogerychwy-rndrobwllllanty-si (Dec 16, 2005)

Imagine this map today, I would have visited so many more countries


----------



## Già (Jan 6, 2007)

I T A L Y

Europe:

Spain, France

America:

Argentina

Other place i don`t know..... maybe Somalia and Libia in Africa.... :nuts:


----------



## DonQui (Jan 10, 2005)

boeing777 said:


> Why don't you open a thread about moroccan history?!!!


:applause:

Any "contribution" that Redalinho makes has to de something with Morocco.

Just because he's a mod doesn't mean he can spam.

-_-


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

boeing777 said:


> Why don't you open a thread about moroccan history?!!!


si hai ragione Boeing! qui si sta andando avanti da post e post su sta storia del Marocco....du palle...:lol: 


I agree Redalinho, we are all fascinated by your country for its history...BUT that's not the topic ot the thread...you should open another one and we will happy to discuss in it! :cheers:


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

DonQui said:


> :applause:
> 
> Any "contribution" that Redalinho makes has to de something with Morocco.
> 
> ...


I don't see a problem with that :dunno:


----------



## Nicolás (Dec 17, 2005)

The thread was quite interesting at the beginning but is now destroyed because of these endless Morocco discussions


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

DonQui said:


> :applause:
> 
> Any "contribution" that Redalinho makes has to de something with Morocco.
> 
> ...


If you don't like reading Moroccan history, then you have tell your friends to stop polluting my threads by their marocophobia  And next time if you want to start an other debate about history, try to show us historical documents like I did 



TohrAlkimista said:


> si hai ragione Boeing! qui si sta andando avanti da post e post su sta storia del Marocco....du palle...:lol:
> 
> 
> I agree Redalinho, we are all fascinated by your country for its history...BUT that's not the topic ot the thread...you should open another one and we will happy to discuss in it! :cheers:


I'm the one who started the thread, so I know exactly what it's about


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

MoroccanChica said:


> Oh believe me...I know...I watched South American soaps dubbed into Arabic my whole childhoold in Morocco...They were screaming in Arabic too...Loooool


we don't dub anything only cartoons, some years ago there were also Venezuela telenovelas in Portugal, but were dubbed in Brazil. I saw one Venezuelan soap opera and it was quite enough, but was fine to watch it, I saw several Brazilian soap operas in childhood, today in Portugal, Portuguese soap operas are more popular, but I never saw one fully. maybe that's why I'm a romantic guy, i saw too much soap operas as a kid. :lol: 

there was one brazilian soap opera that I hated the most listening: Rei do gado (Cattle king), a soap opera about italians, so annoying and down-minded, per episode the names "mezenga" and "Berdinazzi" were repeated 1000 times, in reality i counted 120 times. :nuts:

You should buy some Portuguese soap operas (the new ones), are very similar to Brazilian ones in quality today.


----------



## Insanedriver (Oct 18, 2006)

My country - Philippines

Similarity - Malaysia...

what the hell! I've spoke to Malaysian people in our native language too many times here in the middle east... I thought they were filipinos :lol: they ended up saying... eh?


----------



## MoroccanChica (Mar 20, 2007)

PeterGabriel said:


> You should buy some Portuguese soap operas (the new ones), are very similar to Brazilian ones in quality today.


Oh no...No more soap operas for me...Very powerful stuff, makes you lose touch with reality and hope for prince charming...loool...Not good...

ps: Lisboa is one of my favourite places ever...I visited it as a kid...


----------



## Marcus87 (Jun 9, 2006)

This will be a shocker:

Norway

Sweden (Europe): Too many immigrants, but similar except that.
Denmark (Europe): Obvious
Iceland (Europe): Obvious


----------



## TooNs (May 10, 2006)

MoroccanChica said:


> Oh believe me...I know...I watched South American soaps dubbed into Arabic my whole childhoold in Morocco...They were screaming in Arabic too...Loooool


I agree :lol:


----------



## Petronius (Mar 4, 2004)

Medy15 said:


> I'm wondering why spanish racisme has always been against Aarab, Moroccans and Muslims?


because most iberians have always been ashamed of their moorish heritage and throughout history we've alwasy tried to erase it


----------



## DonQui (Jan 10, 2005)

Petronius said:


> because most iberians have always been ashamed of their moorish heritage and throughout history we've alwasy tried to erase it


I would say not so much ashamed, but, it was the culture of the conqueror. The same reason why many Brazilians hate Portugal.


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

they dont have reason to be ashamed, Moorish culture is fabulouse and much more developed during meadle ages than European culture, a god exemple of ther wonderful architecture and ther presence in the south of the peninsula, a gorgeos heritage by the way....


----------



## Petronius (Mar 4, 2004)

I say Moorish culture is very present in Southern Spain and Southern Portugal. It is true it would be hard to find Moorish influences here in the NOrth, where I live. But in the south,definitely ! many traditions are very similar. 

That what makes my country so special, it's very small but very culturally diverse.


----------



## Petronius (Mar 4, 2004)

My Go:

Coutries similar to mine
*Europe:*

Spain: especially the regions bordering my country.


Italy: It's amazing how I felt so much at home there, even more than in 
Spain. Ways, mentality, practically everything was very very similar.


England: I like thinking that the old alliance with old Blighty is still active.

France: but I hate how the French can be so arrogant.


*Africa:*

MOrocco: although I've never been I imagine a lot of it will remind me of the Algarve and southern Spain

Lusophone countries: For obvious reasons

South Africa: BIG Portuguese influence there


*Asia:*

India: You know, curry is a national dish in portugal. Besides we share many ties with India.
Macaubvious


*Oceania*


East-Timorbvious



*Americas:*

Brazil: for obvious reasons.

Argentina and Venezuela and Uruguay to a lesser extent


----------



## Petronius (Mar 4, 2004)

> Brazilians hate Portugal


very strong accusation


----------



## paradyto (Aug 5, 2005)

Indonesia --------> Monaco for similar Flag


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

Petronius said:


> very strong accusation


don't listen to him, as if Brazilians were native Amerindians. 

Curry the national dish of Portugal. r you crazy?


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

Arpels said:


> they don't have reason to be ashamed, Moorish culture is fabulous and much more developed during middle ages than European culture, a god example of their wonderful architecture and their presence in the south of the peninsula, a gorgeous heritage by the way....


yes, it is false, Portugal used what it learned with the Moorish, they had better technology in agriculture, mathematics, seafaring technology, etc.. It is just they tried to expel, because the Moorish invaded Iberia, so they tried to make them go away to North Africa, when they reached the Algarve many had nowhere to go, and stayed in there, that's why there is stronger heritage in the south.

Arabic culture was not what we see today on the TV... they are now just in a very bad moment in History. it happens to all. :dunno: Besides, that's a generalization.


----------



## JD (Apr 15, 2006)

PeterGabriel said:


> don't listen to him, as if Brazilians were native Amerindians.


who are Brazilians?


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

tytler said:


> who are Brazilians?


Portuguese+African+Amerindian

and immigrant communities (which are important in the southern parts of the country, Italians, Spanish, German, Japanese and a bunch of other peoples).


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Petronius said:


> I say Moorish culture is very present in Southern Spain and Southern Portugal. It is true it would be hard to find Moorish influences here in the NOrth, where I live. But in the south,definitely ! many traditions are very similar.
> 
> That what makes my country so special, it's very small but very culturally diverse.


There are many portuguese monuments along the atlantic moroccan coast ( mazagan, safim, casablanca, salé, essaouira...etc) and Moroccans are proud of it and many of them are also proud of there portuguese origins


----------



## kenny_in_blue (Jul 3, 2006)

Sweden:

Europe: Belarussia
Americas: Cuba
Asia: North Korea
Africa: Kongo.


----------



## Petronius (Mar 4, 2004)

PeterGabriel said:


> don't listen to him, as if Brazilians were native Amerindians.
> 
> Curry the national dish of Portugal. r you crazy?




eu não disse que era "national dish". Mas o caril é um prato muito normal de comer em portugal.


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

Petronius said:


> eu não disse que era "national dish". Mas o caril é um prato muito normal de comer em portugal.


não acho assim tão comum, até porque gosto de caril. :dunno:



kenny_in_blue said:


> Sweden:
> 
> Europe: Belarussia
> Americas: Cuba
> ...


What's this language? Swedish English?! :|


----------

